# Franco flashlight



## flashburn72 (May 4, 2007)

anybody know anything about the franco flashlight with the collmanating lens?
Is it worth 10 dollars? found one and wondering if I should buy it.works and is in good shape.It will be my first antique.I lost a chance for a old stainlees 2D with a 2d extender for 7 dollars.so any help with my first antique flashlight would be really great.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Trashman (May 5, 2007)

Check The Flashlight Museum. You should be able to find your light with an estimated value.

http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/


----------

